# O-Ring Band Attachment



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Charles new topic about band attachment has got me thinking. Why couldn't we use o-rings to attach the bands to the fork? All you would have to do is:
1. Put the band through the o-ring.
2. Align the band on the fork.
3. Roll the o-ring over the fork end and down into the tie-groove.

Anyone tried this? I was thinking that you would need a variety of different rings for different slingshots. Maybe a kit something like THIS


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

yep! I had a go with some tubes. even using the smallest o ring I had, the tubes just sliped off. but they looked good.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Do you remember what the wall thickness was on the one you used?

I am thinking about getting some #209 from here:
http://www.oringwarehouse.com/files/documents/oring-sizechart.pdf
The wall thickness is .139. I would think that much smaller than that would slip off really easy.


----------



## bigfoot (Mar 27, 2011)

You can get bands like used to castrate hogs and cattle from most feed stores and a tool to attatch them. I got some in the freezer and several banding tools laying around I use to band goats and sheep. I never thought about using them I will try that in next day or 2 and let y'all know how it works. I think they would hold strong they are stout latex probably over 1/4 inch with a center hole smaller than a pencil.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok, I look forward to seeing what your results are!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

NightKnight said:


> Do you remember what the wall thickness was on the one you used?
> 
> I am thinking about getting some #209 from here:
> http://www.oringware...g-sizechart.pdf
> The wall thickness is .139. I would think that much smaller than that would slip off really easy.


as far as I could tell, they seemed to measure 10mm ID and 2mm cs. they were just standard tap washers and not very rubbery.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

"Those are hog castrating rings and may be purchased at most larger feed stores quite reasonable. Here is one of the ways that I use them. It usually tales more than one hog ring to keep the bands from flying off. - Tex"

http://slingshotforu..._5_2_173353.jpg

http://store.landjfeed.com/store/category/4/85/Accessories/


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Bigfoot

I've heard of this being tried before. The problem will come several days after you have put those castrating bands on. There is a tendency for the pouch to fall off.

Al


----------



## bigfoot (Mar 27, 2011)

Ya reckon that could be a problem there the bands falling off lol. I was threatened more than once when I was a younger man by my dad to have one of them used on me lol.

Looks like Mr.Herriman has already tested this idea. I will try and give it a go myself as well maybe for fork attachment only though. I really like using catfishing bank line for my pouch ties.

One way we used to have a lot of fun when we had some help around that didn't knownothing about well nothing lol. Show them how to band a hog or calf or 2 then give them a handful of bands the badning tool and put em in a chicken lot and tell them you want all the roosters banded by lunch it was a sight watching them lol


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i also wish to find a better way.. i think making a rig is the best way. I need to make a rig for making bandsets because its the biggest pain in the ass ever. getting bands on the forks is hugely a pain in the ass too. i have not gotten used to it yet, i guess..i am just all fumbles


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

BJ000, I have the same problem but I only laugh when you describe it as your problem. I don't want to steal your thunder, so why don't you start a topic asking for pictures of band tying jigs and any tips to make it easier and better. I think a lot of guys, make that people, have trouble with it and would appreciate the help.

Al


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

AJW said:


> Bigfoot
> 
> I've heard of this being tried before. The problem will come several days after you have put those castrating bands on. There is a tendency for the pouch to fall off.
> 
> Al


Lmfao!!!!!!!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

AJW said:


> BJ000, I have the same problem but I only laugh when you describe it as your problem. I don't want to steal your thunder, so why don't you start a topic asking for pictures of band tying jigs and any tips to make it easier and better. I think a lot of guys, make that people, have trouble with it and would appreciate the help.
> 
> Al


you're not stealing my thunder. lol. i have just been waiting for an excuse to talk about it.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I've been using zip ties the past few day and it works pretty well,just remember to add a piece of leather in between the tie and band and its good to go.

It don't look pretty and I know its been done before but it works,could be useful for out in the field as a quick fix kit




































P.S work especially well on Bill Hays uni forks


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

These days I am back to Alliance 64 rubber band ties at the forks. I use a loop of the lanyard under the last wrap or two, put the free end of the wrap in the protruding lanyard loop and pull a loop of the tieing rubber band under the last wrap (or two). It is very quick to do and holds like crazy. When I need to change bands, I grab the free end of the tieing band and pull it out from under the wrap. It all comes off easily, and I can re-use the tieing rubber band again and again. Makes for quick changes in the field.

The problem I see with those plastic zip ties is that they are hard to remove and cannot be reused.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Your right Charles tying with rubber maybe the best we have,I was just giving this a try oh! and you can get reusable ties called speedy cable ties or something like that.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Your right Charles tying with rubber maybe the best we have,I was just giving this a try oh! and you can get reusable ties called speedy cable ties or something like that.


Haven't seen the reusable ties ... that might make a difference if they are easy to release.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Charles said:


> Your right Charles tying with rubber maybe the best we have,I was just giving this a try oh! and you can get reusable ties called speedy cable ties or something like that.


Haven't seen the reusable ties ... that might make a difference if they are easy to release.

Cheers ..... Charles
[/quote]
Yeah can be got on the bay but they do cost £5 per 100 so that maybe a factor as well

[edit] That sounds silly,100 could last ages Duh!


----------

